# Caistor Hospital



## HowardFoundation (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a chapel, a workers house, admin building and 2 other buildings remain really. About 80% of the hospital has been demolished and cleared recently. What's left is burnt out possibly by kids etc, there's some good graffitti artwork though.

History and development can be found via the following links:
http://www.workhouses.org.uk/index.html?Caistor/Caistor.shtml

http://www.caistor.free-online.co.uk/hospital.htm


----------

